# New EXTENDED FF XIII Trailers leaked!



## Commonmind (Dec 15, 2007)

The extended FFXIII trailers shown behind closed doors at the Tokyo Game Show were ripped from the CLOUD DVD release and have been uploaded to Gametrailers. Check them out while you still can, there's no telling if SE will attempt to remove them from the site:

New trailers of Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy XIII Versus - PS3 Fanboy


----------



## Lenny (Dec 15, 2007)

Damnit Commonmind!

I'm here, compiling documents for everything FFXIII, and Versus XIII, starting off which each trailer, and you have to go and post them before me. 

I'm still posting them though. With links to higher quality versions.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 15, 2007)

And there we go. Posted.

I'm directing people to this thread to discuss the trailers.

The two high quality trailers can be found at:

FFXIII

FF Versus XIII

Both need Quicktime to play.


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 15, 2007)

HAHA! Sorry mate, a case of the early birds I guess. Great work on the thread by the way, gonna sit back and read it in its entirety after I watch those higher quality trailers.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 15, 2007)

Early birds... pah...

*If the early bird gets the worm, then the worm should learn to wake up later.*


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Overread (Dec 15, 2007)

*watches vids*
*is speachless*
*wants a PS3 + game*


----------



## Cayal (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice videos.

Two more to the PS3 library when they are out.

By the way, that chick - even though she is a bunch of pixels - is pretty hot.


----------

